# Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Hallo an die Gemeinde,

aktuell benutze ich einen Kenwood 5.1 Receiver im "Standard Hifi Format, ihr wisst schon, dieses
Hifi Kisten Format in dem es auch Schallplattenspieler und Kassettendecks gibt oder gab... 

Und genau das ist mein Problem, der Verstärker ist so...1985...von der Optik her. Innen ist er
schon Modern, keine Frage, hab nen noch nicht so lange... aber auf meinem TV Schränkchen wirkt
er ein bisschen antiquiert 

Nun meine Frage, gibt es einen 5.1 Receiver (Verstärker) auch in kleiner Bauweise? Kompakt?
Etwas kleiner als "Hifi Format"?

Anschlüsse brauche ich vier, dürfen gerne vier mal TOSLINK (XBOX, PS3-4, SQUEEZEBOX, WIIU)
sein um Platz zu sparen. Leistung sollte in etwa 80 - 100 Watt sein, nichts besonderes...

So, jetzt seit Ihr gefragt...gibt es sowas? Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar...
(oder nur eine Richtung in der ich suchen muss, auch schon super!)


danke,


der Dübel


----------



## soth (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Es gibt flache Modelle (z.B.), das macht imho schon viel aus, irgendetwas Rundes oder dergleichen fällt mir spontan nicht ein und da wirst du wohl auch eher nichts finden...


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Naja ich glaub so wirklich das was du willst wirst du nicht finden, entweder die sind schmal, dafür aber höher, oder sie passen dir von der Optik nicht. Du musst halt bedenken, die ganze Elektronik will irgendwo untergebracht werden, und schaut man sich mal AVR´s innen an, wird man festellen das sowieso schon bei den großen kisten kein Platz vorhanden ist. 
Kleine Bauweise wird nur gehen wenn du nen nervigen kleinen Lüfter in den Geräten hast.

Was willste den ausgeben ? Und was muss die kiste können ?


Edit : Den Pio würd ich nicht mal mit der kneifzange anfassen


----------



## soth (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Ich auch nicht, aber er sucht ja (vielleicht) sowas...


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Naja Leistungstechnisch fällt der Pio ja schonmal komplett raus. Soll ja was mit um die 100W sein, das kann der Pio niemals stemmen, auch wenn da steht 100W RMS diese angabe muss irgendwie komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen sein, den die Leistungsaufnahme beträgt 70W Maximal, da können ja keine 100W rauskommen, auser das Teil bekommt die nötige Power durch einfangen und umwandeln von Neutrino´s


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Der Pio geht in die richtige Richtung...Bei den Angaben bei Geizhals steht 100W pro Kanal, kann die Bedenken nicht nachvollziehen...oder lese ich was falsch?

Wie funktioniert das mit den Anschlüssen? 5x HDMI steht dabei (4in/1out)
Stecke ich mein HDMI Kabel der PS3 an den Verstärker an und dann den Verstärker am TV?
Kann ich mir das so vorstellen?

Funktioniert das auch?

(ich komme aus einer anderen Welt glaub ich, die TOSLINK Kabel sind für mich bisher das höchste der Gefühle gewesen *g*)


EDIT: Rund ist keine Vorgabe... kleiner...kompakter... schmaler...flacher... sowas... rund muss nicht sein!! ) Darf aber, falls es dazu gehört...


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Lesen tust du nichts falsch, das ist aber eine Angabe die nur Träumerrei ist. 

Zu den Leistungsangaben bei AVR´s gibts grundsätzlich was zu beachten. Wenn die schreiben 100W pro Kanal bezieht sich das zu 99% dadrauf das bei nem 7 Kanal verstärker nur 100W auf einem Kanal rauskommen können, wenn auch nur ein Kanal ausgelastet wird. D.h hörst du z.b Stereo sind keine 100W mehr möglich Pro Kanal. Das steht auch meist im kleingedruckten drinne. 

Beim PIO ist es auch noch so, es wird zwar mit 100W RMS angeben, aber selbst im Pio datenblatt wird kein hinweis auf die Messmethode gegeben, normalerweise steht´s dabei das nach IEC Norm gemessen, das steht im Pio Datenblatt nicht mit dabei. Also kannst auf die Watt angabe nix geben. 

Auserdem der Pio zieht aus der Steckdose 70W und soll aber 100W ausgeben, allein hier solltest du hellhörig werden.


----------



## Bier (25. November 2013)

Wobei du (wenn du nicht grad total exotische Lautsprecher hast) niemals 100W brauchen wirst. Für gehobene Zimmerlautstärke reichen oft schon locker 10W und weniger aus und die sollte der Pio auch noch irgendwie hinbekommen.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Ahja... RMS und und PEAK Angaben... nun verstehe ich...

Mein Kenwood hat 80 Watt an jedem Kanal, und 100 Watt wenn ich nur Stereo höre.
RMS nach meinem Wissen...früher hat man das mal Sinus genannt oder?

Die Lautsprecher dazu haben 150 Watt (front) sowie jeweils 100 Watt (center, rear)
Deswegen sage ich rund 80 Watt Sinus für den Verstärker, hier beziehe ich mich auf
meinen bereits in Verwendung befindlichen Receiver...

Ok, wieder was gelernt...


Das mit HDMI in/out läuft so wie ich es mir denke?


----------



## Bier (25. November 2013)

Jop mit dem HDMI müsste das so funktionieren. Bei den AVR ist das so das jeder Hersteller sowieso irgendwie anders misst und meist völlig unrealistische Werte angibt. Wenn ein AVR mit sagen wir 100W RMS pro kanal angegeben ist, kannst du damit rechnen, dass er im Stereobetrieb vllt 40 oder 50 Watt pro Kanal ausgibt. Die 100W beziehen sich oft nur auf einen einzelnen belasteten Kanal. Ausserdem geht ja auch noch immer ne ganze Menge Energie in Form von Abwärme verloren. Also wie gesagt. Wattangaben kann man in den meisten Fällen getrost vergessen. Zumal ein Lautsprecher auch nur unwesentlich lauter wird wenn du ihm jetzt 150 anstatt 50W gibst. Das mit den 150W an deinen Lautsprechern ist das was sie maximal vertragen bevor die zerstört werden. Ich sag mal so, wenn die n Wirkungsgrad über 85db haben, sollten auch 20-30 Watt dicke ausreichen um ne Party zu beschallen.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

K2 Blu 

Cambridge Audio Azur 351 R: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

@Bier sehr sehr unwarscheinlich, denn dieser Pio hat 8 ! Endstufen den die fürn Subwoofer ist inbegriffen, bei 70W maximal aufnahme und nen Wirkungsgrad von 80% ( Class D bauweise ) sind 56W für alle Kanäle, sind wir mal gutmütig und sagen 5W pro Kanal. 

RMS, PEAK, P.M.P.O, Musikleistung, Sinus sind alles angaben die kannst du vergessen wenn nicht die Messmethode dabei steht, entweder nach alter DIN 45500 Norm, oder nach heutiger IEC norm. 

Das dein Kenwood soviel Power hat halte ich für extremst unwarscheinlich, Kenwood macht bei seinen AVR´s nämlich auch nur angaben was die auslastung eines Kanales angeht. 

Es gibt nur wenige Hersteller die wirklich gute angaben machen, oder gar ne Garantie geben wie Harman Kardon oder Marantz ( wobei Marantz auch nur ne Garantie gibt das mindestens 70% der angegeben leistung erreicht wird im Mehrkanal betrieb ) Harman Kardon macht sichs ganz einfach, die schreiben z.b 80w in wirklichkeit sinds aber 90w.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Gut, dann sollte ich mich mit meiner Neuanschaffung einfach am alten orientieren... nach Möglichkeit die gleichen Werte kaufen.
Ich mache mich Zuhause schlau wie Kenwood auf die Werte kommt. Wobei meine Boxen schon relativ gut sind, Canton und Teufel...
aber gut, RELATIV sagt schon alles...

Wenn ich ein bisschen mehr Geld in die Hand nehme und mir diesen hier anschaffe:
YAMAHA RX-S600D

Rein von den Werten her macht er einen guten Eindruck und ist auch nur 11cm hoch.
Einen Harman und Kardon gäbe es noch, macht auch einen tollen Eindruck, ist jedoch einen cm höher 
Harman und Kardon AVR 161


----------



## Bier (25. November 2013)

Oha ok das ist ja noch besser  Wobei ich jetzt auch den reinen Stereobetrieb meinte.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Der K2 sieht teuer aus, ich finde keine Preise
Der Cambridge ist teuer...auch zu teuer...soviel Geld möchte ich nicht ausgeben...

Den K2 wird man nur direkt über den Fachhandel bekommen nehm ich an, weiterhin
vermute ich wird sich der Preis in etwa beim Cambridge aufhalten?? )


----------



## dekay55 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Kenwood testet auch nur ein Kanal mit 6ohm Lautsprecher, macht Yamaha bei seinen normalen teilen auch, bei den etwas gehobernen werden 2 Kanäle gleichzeitig getestet, genauso wie bei Harman Kardon die einsteiger, werden auch nur Stereo gemessen. 

Hatte ich auch schon von den gängisten Marken hier AVR´s stehen zum testen, geblieben ist nen Harman Kardon, weil optik und daten einfach gestimmt haben ( nur der preis nicht  )


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*



Dübel schrieb:


> Der K2 sieht teuer aus, ich finde keine Preise
> Der Cambridge ist teuer...auch zu teuer...soviel Geld möchte ich nicht ausgeben...
> 
> Den K2 wird man nur direkt über den Fachhandel bekommen nehm ich an, weiterhin
> vermute ich wird sich der Preis in etwa beim Cambridge aufhalten?? )



Ich habe extra das Auge gekniffen ... Fair kaeuflich DE - T+A K2 Blu CD / Blu-Ray HDMI 3.1 Surround Receiver T+A_k2_blu


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

lol... bei so einer ausführlichen Beschreibung muss der Preis einfach hoch sein... )

Aber gut, das möchte ich nicht ausgeben 


Was haltet Ihr von dem HK? Der Preis wäre bei einschlägigen Händlern um die 380 Euros.


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Wie gesagt, was soll damit betrieben werden?

Für die gängigen "Designer-Krawalldosen" von der größe einer Red-Bull-Dose reichen solche Verstärker, wenn ein ausgewachsenes 5.1-System mit Standlautsprechern dran soll, wird es schon eng.


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Regallautsprecher von CANTON
Center und Rear von Teufel

Die genauen Bezeichnungen und Angaben suche ich Zuhause raus.


Aber Grundsätzlich, HK ist kein Fehler oder?
Mein Wissensstand sagt das HK eine gute Marke ist...wobei sich die Welt weiterbewegt hat,
schwer zu sagen ob es immer noch so ist...


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Schön ist eine "Mischbestückung" nicht, klar kommt da was raus - aber nichts für verwöhnte Ohren.

Bei Hifi gilt: Probehören ist Pflicht.

Einen groben schnitzer machst Du eigentlich mit keiner der gängigen Marken (Yamaha, HK, Onkyo, Denon...), solange Du Dir nicht so etwas antust: Auna 5-Kanal HiFi Heimkino Surround-Receiver mit 2x: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Ok, nun die versprochenen Daten zu den Lautsprechern.

Im Regal stehen CANTON Chrono 502
Nennbelastbarkeit liegt bei 60 Watt (wundere ich mich selber gerade, aber gut, lag ich falsch mit meiner Einschätzung)

Der Front Speaker ist ein Teufel Concept SR mit ebenfalls 50 Watt
Die beiden Rear Speaker sind Teufel Concept S mit 25 Watt...


Ich habe mich ganz schön verschätzt mit meinen Angaben...


Aber gut, der HK sollte geeignet sein hin und wieder die Konsolen sowie einen Blue Ray Film zu schauen oder?


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

die Marantz NR-Reihe ist mal was höherwertiges im Slim-Bereich. Hab selber nen NR auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Das sind doch schon recht ordentliche Regallautsprecher, für die es sowohl den passenden Center als auch Rear-LS und den Sub dazu gibt.

Chrono 505.2 Center - Chrono Serie - CANTON German loudspeaker tradition (de) 

Ich persönlich würde in der Qualitätsklasse dann schon am ehesten zu einem Mittelklasse-Receiver greifen und das 5.1 Setup je nach monetärer Situation vervollständigen:

Produktvergleich Yamaha RX-A820 schwarz, Pioneer VSX-1123 schwarz, Onkyo TX-NR828 schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es unbedingt Slim sein soll, dann den Marantz hier: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008H3D1P8/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B008H3D1P8


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Der NR1504 sieht super interessant aus...


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Kann ich den 1603 auch im 5.1 Modus benutzen?


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Suchen kann  ich, lesen mußt Du....

http://www.marantz.de/DocumentMaster/DE/NR1603N_DEU_CD-ROM_v00.pdf


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

jepp, Seite 81 beschäftigt sich ausführlich mit dem Thema.
Im Menu muss man dann nur noch einstellen das der Marantz auch Bescheid weiß...

Sieht gut aus, auch so von der Anleitung her...macht einen wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Ich hab den NR1602 und der spielt musikalisch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Nachfolger wurden klanglich nochmals leicht verbessert. Besonders die Endstufen haben jetzt mehr Power


----------



## Dübel (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

So, hab mich durch die Betriebsanleitung gewühlt...ich glaube der Marantz wird es werden...und zwar der 1603.
Erstens gefällt mir das hohe Gewicht (8KG) bei trotzdem nur 11 cm Bauhöhe...und der Leistungsumfang ist besser,
ein HDMI Anschluss mehr *g*


Jo, die Marke Marantz sagt mir nichts, das bedeutet aber nichts, wie gesagt, die Welt hat sich seit meiner letzten
Anschaffung auch weiterbewegt... 


Und hier an dieser Stelle mag ich mich bedanken für die tolle Hilfe und die "Beratung"... Es ist immer gut ein paar
Meinungen einzuholen bevor man sich entscheidet! Danke nochmal!


----------



## Icedaft (25. November 2013)

*AW: Kompakter 5.1 Receiver für Heimkino*

Marantz baut schon seit ewigen Zeiten Edelfernseher (die gibt es schon seit der Zeit, wo es nur 3 Schwarz/ Weiß-Programme gab...) und bietet eben genauso wie Löwe zugekaufte Perepherie unterm eigenen Label an.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. November 2013)

Marantz ist eine Premium-HiFi-Marke und gehört mit Denon zur selben Holding. Musik steht immer im Vordergrund. Ich hab ausschließlich Marantz Geräte


----------

